# Inter - Atalanta: 8 marzo 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (5 Marzo 2021)

Inter - Atalanta, posticipo della ventiseiesima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 8 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano

Dove vedere Inter - Atalanta in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45


----------



## Marilson (5 Marzo 2021)

per qualche oscuro motivo, questi non giocano le coppe ma in campinato giocano sempre dopo di tutti, a risultati acquisiti


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Atalanta, posticipo della ventiseiesima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 8 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45



Questa la perdono sicuro. 
L'unica partita che devono vincere a tutti i costi.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Marzo 2021)

Incredibile che venga disputata di lunedì, non c'è alcuna logica.

Ma va bene, possono anche perderla.

Tanto dò per scontate Juve e Atalanta in Champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questa la perdono sicuro.
> L'unica partita che devono vincere a tutti i costi.



secondo me lotteranno alla morte perché vincendo avrebbero praticamente lo scudetto sul petto. 
La juve è ormai fuori dai giochi, se avesse avuto i nostri punto allora potevano ancora giocarsela. Diciamo che rimaniamo in linea teorica soltanto noi a potergli dare fastidio, ma figurarsi, siamo senza giocatori, condizione altalenante e pioli che è in totale confusione. Servirebbe un suicidio dei nati dopo. In ogni caso questa è la partita chiave per loro.


----------



## kipstar (5 Marzo 2021)

vorrò vedere se la dea farà una partita d'intensità come han fatto con noi. se sarà così allora possono anche fare risultato ma se faranno una partita allineandosi al ritmo dell'inter perderanno e anche pesantemente......


----------



## Stex (5 Marzo 2021)

ieri sera ho visto il primo tempo dell'inter... schema unico lancio x macaco. stop. 
il secondo tempo ho preso sonno. noi ora non faremo un bel calcio, ma fino a dicembre ci si divertiva...


----------



## bmb (5 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Atalanta, posticipo della ventiseiesima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 8 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45



Voglio poter tifare Atalanta, il che implica espugnare il notoriamente più che ostico Marcantonio Bentegodi.


----------



## bmb (5 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Incredibile che venga disputata di lunedì, non c'è alcuna logica.
> 
> Ma va bene, possono anche perderla.
> 
> Tanto dò per scontate Juve e Atalanta in Champions.



Infatti non ha senso. Noi giochiamo a Belgrado di giovedì e ci mettono il derby alle 15 di domenica...


----------



## Zenos (6 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> secondo me lotteranno alla morte perché vincendo avrebbero praticamente lo scudetto sul petto.
> La juve è ormai fuori dai giochi, se avesse avuto i nostri punto allora potevano ancora giocarsela. Diciamo che rimaniamo in linea teorica soltanto noi a potergli dare fastidio, ma figurarsi, siamo senza giocatori, condizione altalenante e pioli che è in totale confusione. Servirebbe un suicidio dei nati dopo. In ogni caso questa è la partita chiave per loro.



Io dico che si suicideranno. Conte è una bomba ad orologeria, bastano 2 risulta negativi. Bisognerà vedere chi tra noi e i gobbi approfitterà della situazione.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Atalanta, posticipo della ventiseiesima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 8 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45



Solo io penso che se non vinciamo a Verona questa la perdono apposta per darci fastidio?


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Marzo 2021)

Non so chi tifare. L'inter vince lo scudetto sicuro, l'atalanta probabilmente arriverà terza... boh spero in un 1x con magari qualche infortunio


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2021)

X2 grosso quanto una casa


----------



## bmb (6 Marzo 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che se non vinciamo a Verona questa la perdono apposta per darci fastidio?



No. Conte è talmente esaurito che si sentirebbe circondato anche con 15 punti di vantaggio a sei giornate del termine.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> No. Conte è talmente esaurito che si sentirebbe circondato anche con 15 punti di vantaggio a sei giornate del termine.



Anche questo è vero. Dipende anche da cosa fa la Juve con la Lazio, sotto sotto loro hanno l'ossessione e la paura della Juve che di solito è sempre quella che gli frega scudetti da sotto al naso


----------



## bmb (6 Marzo 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Anche questo è vero. Dipende anche da cosa fa la Juve con la Lazio, sotto sotto loro hanno l'ossessione e la paura della Juve che di solito è sempre quella che gli frega scudetti da sotto al naso



La Juve non ce la fa, per me perdono pure stasera perché hanno la testa al Porto e la Lazio è bella riposata. Ovviamente spero di no perché una sconfitta della Lazio li taglierebbe fuori per il quarto posto.


----------



## Tsitsipas (6 Marzo 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Anche questo è vero. Dipende anche da cosa fa la Juve con la Lazio, sotto sotto loro hanno l'ossessione e la paura della Juve che di solito è sempre quella che gli frega scudetti da sotto al naso



purtroppo è così. anche perché il milan non gioca col dodicesimo uomo (la storiella dei 16 rigori a vostro favore la imputiamo alla demenza dei difensori avversari, non di certo agli aiuti arbitrali).


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Marzo 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Solo io penso che se non vinciamo a Verona questa la perdono apposta per darci fastidio?



Non direi,specie se i ladri battono la Lazio stasera,avendo ancora una partita in meno e con la prospettiva di vedersi regalare altri 2 punti a tavolino per la vicenda Lazio-juve dell'andata col caos tamponi di quella settimana che vide protagonista la squadra di Lotito.Senza dimenticare che a 3 giornate dalla fine c'è juve-Inter a torino.


----------



## Butcher (6 Marzo 2021)

Un momento perfetto per abbattere San Siro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Marzo 2021)

Sinceramente io tifo per il pareggio, chissenefrega dello scudetto, voglio avere garanzie per il quarto posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io tifo per il pareggio, chissenefrega dello scudetto, voglio avere garanzie per il quarto posto.



Per quello bisogna guardare alle romane e al Napoli più che ai bergamosci. Anche se mi piacerebbe molto, moltissimo, fargli lo scherzetto all’ultima giornata.

Sarebbe la vendetta migliore.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Marzo 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> purtroppo è così. anche perché il milan non gioca col dodicesimo uomo (la storiella dei 16 rigori a vostro favore la imputiamo alla demenza dei difensori avversari, non di certo agli aiuti arbitrali).



Ma anche perché il Milan in chiave scudetto non ha mai avuto nessuna possibilità francamente e lo sanno tutti, l'organico è quello che è, ricorda molto la Lazio dell'anno scorso e spero che per noi l'esito sia lo stesso. Quella dei rigori infatti vedo che è una fissa soprattutto di romanisti, napoletani e atalantini che non credevano nemmeno di doversela giocare col Milan quest'anno.


----------



## sunburn (6 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per quello bisogna guardare alle romane e al Napoli più che ai bergamosci. Anche se mi piacerebbe molto, moltissimo, fargli lo scherzetto all’ultima giornata.
> 
> Sarebbe la vendetta migliore.


Per me più sono le inseguitrici, meglio è: diventa più improbabile che tutte possano fare l’exploit.
Non tifo Inter perché sono geneticamente impossibilitato a farlo, ma dovesse vincere non mi strapperei i capelli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2021)

partita inifluente perchè entrambe ci arriveranno davanti....


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> partita inifluente perchè entrambe ci arriveranno davanti....



L'atalanta ha 4 punti in meno. 
Dai il sorpasso già per fatto?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'atalanta ha 4 punti in meno.
> Dai il sorpasso già per fatto?



sinceramente si... spero solo che la roma vada avanti in europa e la lazio abbia qualche penalizzazione.
sul napoli spero in gattuso che è una garanzia.
sull'atalanta non so cosa sperare. anche se dovesse battere il real (difficile, occhio all'arbitro) per me ci arriva davanti perchè noi siamo alla canna del gas.

qualche settimana fa dicevo che c'era da riattaccare la spina, ma senza ibra non puoi far nulla, è la nostra unica punta. e non credo tornerà sui suoi livelli. 
non puoi giocare senza attaccanti e con 3 mezzepunte che non han gol nei piedi.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Marzo 2021)

Noi dobbiamo guardare solo il quarto posto. Quindi inter e juve lasciamole stare. Dobbiamo tifare contro atalanta lazion roma e napoli. PUNTO. L'inter lo scudetto lo perde solo se si spaccano hakimi barella e lukaku


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Noi dobbiamo guardare solo il quarto posto. Quindi inter e juve lasciamole stare. Dobbiamo tifare contro atalanta lazion roma e napoli. PUNTO. L'inter lo scudetto lo perde solo se si spaccano hakimi barella e lukaku



Ho visto infortuni pure tra arbitri, allenatori e dirigenti in tempi di covid ma lubamba è immune a tutto.
Incredibile.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho visto infortuni pure tra arbitri, allenatori e dirigenti in tempi di covid ma lubamba è immune a tutto.
> Incredibile.



Perché barella e hakimi? barella 0 gare saltate, hakimi 1 per squalifica..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sinceramente si... spero solo che la roma vada avanti in europa e la lazio abbia qualche penalizzazione.
> sul napoli spero in gattuso che è una garanzia.
> sull'atalanta non so cosa sperare. anche se dovesse battere il real (difficile, occhio all'arbitro) per me ci arriva davanti perchè noi siamo alla canna del gas.
> 
> ...



Non siamo alla canna del gas,abbiamo la sfiga che il nostro bomber è sempre rotto, mentre da altri non hanno mai un raffreddore...l'inter senza Lukaku avrebbe gli stessi problemi, ci scommetterei i gioielli di famiglia


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non siamo alla canna del gas,abbiamo la sfiga che il nostro bomber è sempre rotto, mentre da altri non hanno mai un raffreddore...l'inter senza Lukaku avrebbe gli stessi problemi, ci scommetterei i gioielli di famiglia



ma basta con sti paragoni con l'inter... se prendi un 40enne che pensa a far lo scemo in tv per forza poi lo hai poco a disposizione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma basta con sti paragoni con l'inter... se prendi un 40enne che pensa a far lo scemo in tv per forza poi lo hai poco a disposizione.



Non faccio paragoni, secondo te l'inter senza Lukaku sarebbe prima? Ti rispondo io,certo che no. Tutti hanno avuto infortuni, che siano giovani vecchi,Sanremo o non Sanremo dai...a parte che Sanremo era stato deciso prima che ibra rinnovasse,è una pagliacciata lo so,ma queste cose non sono decisive, ibra gran professionista. Il problema e sempre quello,non sto a ripetermi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Marzo 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non faccio paragoni, secondo te l'inter senza Lukaku sarebbe prima? Ti rispondo io,certo che no. Tutti hanno avuto infortuni, che siano giovani vecchi,Sanremo o non Sanremo dai...a parte che Sanremo era stato deciso prima che ibra rinnovasse,è una pagliacciata lo so,ma queste cose non sono decisive, ibra gran professionista. Il problema e sempre quello,non sto a ripetermi.



non sarebbe prima di certo, come il barca senza messi non avrebbe vinto un tubo.... come noi senza ibra nel 2011 o 1000 altri esempi.
ma ci sono quindi vengono messi in campo e se giocano bene buon per loro.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Marzo 2021)

Premesso che ho sempre pensato siano più forti di noi e che vinceranno, l'aspetto che mi fa essere convinto della loro vittoria finale è il seguente, relativo solo a questa seconda parte di stagione peraltro:

- giocano con la Fiorentina priva di Milenkovic, Castrovilli e Ribey

- giocano contro una Lazio che pressa alto... ma la sbloccano su rigore inesistente, a mio avviso

- giocano con il Genoa in versione agghiacciante... lo stesso Genoa che 7 giorni dopo sforna una prestazione coriacea e di tutt'altro tipo contro la Roma... avrebbero vinto comunque, ma non hanno nemmeno sudato

- giocano con il Parma senza il miglior giocatore Gervinho... che torna esattamente la partita successiva a Firenze... e sbloccano la partita con un gol rocambolesco

- giocheranno contro il Torino distrutto dal COVID, che oggi ha perso contro il Crotone

Non mi fermo sui loro mancati infortuni, beati loro... ma l'aspetto che spesso ti fa vincere è quando gli avversari li affronti in certe situazioni...

Vediamo domani se la Dopatalanta li fa sudare... ah, Ilicic il 23 gennaio era in formato Messi, oggi al massimo in formato Hugo Maradona Jr.

Ps: non voglio sminuire l'Inter, anzi. Squadra forte e consapevole di sè in Italia. Dopo l'eliminazione in Champions scrissi che avrebbero vinto, perchè una partita a settimana fa tutta la differenza del mondo in questa stagione.


----------



## mil77 (7 Marzo 2021)

In questa partita sinceramente non so che risultato sperare.


----------



## bmb (7 Marzo 2021)

Daje dopati, dopateve forte!


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> In questa partita sinceramente non so che risultato sperare.



secondo me il pareggio, teniamo a distanza i drogati ed i cugini alla portata


----------



## mil77 (7 Marzo 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> secondo me il pareggio, teniamo a distanza i drogati ed i cugini alla portata



Cugini alla porta anche no...+4 che in realtà è un +5. Diverso se perdono possono accusare il colpo (non alla prossima che hanno il Torino decimato dal covid)


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2021)

Ho riflettuto molto.... domani si tifa Atalanta e si punta allo scudetto, siamo il Milan. tanto chissenefrega di far la chiampions come delle
Comparse, all in.


----------



## Lambro (7 Marzo 2021)

Il campionato insegna quanto sia ormai difficile vincere quando si deve fare la partita, più facilmente questo succede in casa.
E' il trionfo dei successi in trasferta questo nuovo calcio e della perdita del fattore casa, anche per colpa del pubblico mancante.
Quindi non do' per scontata una vittoria di Conte, che rischia moltissimo invece.
Per noi direi che un pareggio sarebbe l'ideale.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Atalanta, posticipo della ventiseiesima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca lunedì 8 marzo 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Atalanta in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45



L'inter gioca su sky quindi davvero non si spiega questo vantaggio nel giocare al lunedì quando il parma, rivale dell'inter giovedì sera, ha giocato domenica e per di più alle 15.
Certi favori in calendario andrebbero riservati a chi gioca le coppe e non a chi gioca una sola manifestazione .
Anche da questi dettagli si evince il venticello pro Inter.


----------



## Stex (7 Marzo 2021)

Una bella X


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (7 Marzo 2021)

Direi che aver vinto con il Verona, Inter Atalanta, ci va bene qualsiasi risultato:
Vincono le M**** ci allontaniamo dal 5 posto
Vince l'Atalanta ci avviciniamo alle M****
Pareggio guadagniamo 2 punti su entrambe


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2021)

*Ufficiali

INTER – Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic, Lautaro, Lukaku

ATALANTA – Gollini, Toloi, Romero, Djimsiti, Maehle, De Roon, Freuler, Gosens, Pessina, Malinovskyi, Zapata

*


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Marzo 2021)

Un 1x non mi dispiacerebbe.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Marzo 2021)

Complimenti alla Dea e alla sua formazione rinunciataria... Una punta in mezzo a tre centrali, mah.

Tanto comunque vada andrà bene, odiamo entrambe queste squadre di melma.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Dea e alla sua formazione rinunciataria... Una punta in mezzo a tre centrali, mah.
> 
> Tanto comunque vada andrà bene, odiamo entrambe queste squadre di melma.



Si spacca Lukaku stasera?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2021)

Un pari sarebbe buono.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si spacca Lukaku stasera?



Se gli sparano


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> INTER – Handanovic, Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni, Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic, Lautaro, Lukaku
> 
> ...



Inter 0 assenze, atalanta 1.. noi 8


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Marzo 2021)

L'inter lo scudetto lo perde solo se si spacca Lukaku.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si spacca Lukaku stasera?



Sarebbe finita per loro. Non hanno un piano alternativo.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si spacca Lukaku stasera?



Romero lo mena, ma alla fine Lukaku lo frega alla grande.

L'Atalanta rinunciataria non ce la vedo, deve sempre giocare dall'inizio con Muriel/Ilicic secondo me.
Vediamo.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2021)

tutti diremo che tifiamo inter ma in realtà tutti sotto sotto tiferemo atalanta ammettiamolo..

anche se razionalmente non ci crediamo allo scudetto (almeno io) vista la classifica è difficile non conservare il pensier anche inconsciamente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Marzo 2021)

Speriamo perdano entrambe e che escano con 5 infortuni seri a testa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2021)

Ilicic dopo aver fatto il messi contro di noi se lo sono giocati?


----------



## kipstar (8 Marzo 2021)

10 minuti di nulla..al momento


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2021)

Che imbarazzo Conte


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2021)

Già piange parrucchino, sul nulla poi


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si spacca Lukaku stasera?



È più probabile che si spacchi qualcun altro sbattendogli contro. Sono fatti di adamantio, ed è per questo che vinceranno loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2021)

Gran parata di testa di Sportiello su tentativo di autogol di Romero


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2021)

L'Inter ha una paura di buscarle impressionante stasera.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2021)

Partita ai limiti dell’inguardabilita


----------



## kipstar (8 Marzo 2021)

20 minuti di nulla ..al momento


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha una paura di buscarle impressionante stasera.



È l'ultima partita davvero dura del loro campionato. Con la Juve giocheranno a scudetto già vinto.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> 20 minuti di nulla ..al momento



La partita di andata fu uguale eh. Un gol a testa nell'ultimo quarto di partita.


----------



## Dexter (8 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha una paura di buscarle impressionante stasera.


Anche Gasp col suo 5-4-1 con Zapata in mezzo a 3 centrali non scherza. Due allenatori terribili


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2021)

Mamma mia Lukaku


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Marzo 2021)

Sono talmente cani questi che vinceranno il campionato senza vincere questa partita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2021)

Tiene in panchina Muriel per Pessina


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2021)

Madonna che scarparo che è sto Zapata


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Questi sembrano una squadra da salvezza e hanno vinto lo scudetto un mese fa. Pazzesco.


----------



## vannu994 (8 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questi sembrano una squadra da salvezza e hanno vinto lo scudetto un mese fa. Pazzesco.



Veramente brutti da vedere, aimè efficaci. Si chiudono li dietro e sperano in una ripartenza in velocità con Hakimi o Lukaku. Giusto l’udinese gioca in maniera ancora più brutta.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Marzo 2021)

2 squadre molto fisiche che si pestano per bene, non a caso non si rompono quasi mai a differenza dei nostri o dei piccoletti del Napoli che difatti sempre rotti siamo


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2021)

Pazzesco sto Manovic


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Che culo che c hanno


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2021)

Più guardo l'inter più mi chiedo come sia possibile che questi sono primi.
Pure il Milan che ha giocato contro il Verona gioca meglio di questi.


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Vincono pure col bagnoschiuma in campo.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2021)

E anche stasera, purtroppo, nessun meteorite in traiettoria di collisione utile su San Siro.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Anche Gasp col suo 5-4-1 con Zapata in mezzo a 3 centrali non scherza. Due allenatori terribili



Sembra un pari concordato dall'inizio.


----------



## R41D3N (8 Marzo 2021)

Gli gira tutto bene, in altri tempi sarebbero già sotto di 1-2 gol.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Più guardo l'inter più mi chiedo come sia possibile che questi sono primi.
> Pure il Milan che ha giocato contro il Verona gioca meglio di questi.



Facile, loro al primo tiro che fanno segnano. Noi ne dobbiamo fare 300 prima di farne uno.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2021)

Sono inguardabili, assurdo...
Se non avessimo avuto tutti quegli infortuni sto campionato lo ammazzavamo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Marzo 2021)

Handanovic baciato dalla fortuna come al derby Ibra ke tira da 2 metri ma addosso


----------



## atomiko (8 Marzo 2021)

quel **** di Lukaku è robocop, prende 1000 colpi ma gli rimbalzano, è indistruttibile!!


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2021)

Sto cesso di Ilicic farà ridere come al solito


----------



## honua (8 Marzo 2021)

Comunque la partita la fa l'atalanta. L'Inter catenaccio old style


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto cesso di Ilicic farà ridere come al solito



L'ultima decente la fatta con noi, poi puff.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2021)

L’Inter è l’anticalcio


----------



## R41D3N (8 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto cesso di Ilicic farà ridere come al solito


Solo a noi fa sempre piangere . L' Atalanta merita il vantaggio


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'ultima decente la fatta con noi, poi puff.



Come ogni anno d’altronde.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2021)

Ciao ciao scudetto


----------



## R41D3N (8 Marzo 2021)

Ma che culo assurdo! Pazzesco


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2021)

Come da programma


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2021)

incredibile... gol al primo tiro


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2021)

Gol Inda

Le squadre degli allenatori vincenti sono così. Basta mezzo tiro in porta per vincere.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2021)

Che vi dicevo? Primo tiro, gol.

È inutile anche prendersela, devono vincere loro, amen.


----------



## Route66 (8 Marzo 2021)

Vergognoso....


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Film già visto


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2021)

Finitaaaaaaa
Gasperson maledetto


----------



## ACM_Dennis (8 Marzo 2021)

Ma che gol è?


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2021)

3 punti guadagnati sull'atalanta se finisce cosi..tanta roba


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2021)

Lo dissi in tempi non sospetti, questi sono capacissimi di vincerle tutte da qui alla fine. D'altronde giocano SEMPRE con TUTTA la squadra a disposizione...


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2021)

Fallo tattico di Hachimi ovviamente non ammonito.
Questi son peggio della Juventus


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Mi consola solo che giocando così continueranno ad uscire ai gironi anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## Manue (8 Marzo 2021)

Ma io non capisco la regola, 
Bastoni era in fuorigioco, perché non è stato fischiato?


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2021)

Toh, un arbitro che ammonisce quando gli atalantini menano in continuazione! Alleluja!


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Marzo 2021)

per quel che ho visto io l'inter le occasioni le ha avute col macaco. 
son troppo fisici e compatti difficile batterli.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2021)

Cioè Lautaro incespica sul pallone per stopparla e si autolancia. Mamma mia che culo hanno questi.


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Per lo scudetto finisce qua. Di positivo c'è che guadagnamo tre punti fondamentali sulla dopa.


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Toh, un arbitro che ammonisce quando gli atalantini menano in continuazione! Alleluja!



Si intanto non ha ammonito Hakimi per fallo tattico a fermare un contropiede due minuti prima l'ammonizione di Romero.


----------



## kipstar (8 Marzo 2021)

non c'è niente da fare. ti credo che non hanno mai infortunati......fanno un gioco in cui ottengono il massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo....lucacu gioca due metri prima del centrocampo e si fa i km.....lui...lautaro hakimi e barella....gli altri sono piazzati belli dietro.....persino devrai che è sempre stato uno tendente agli infortuni giocando così...... si preserva...


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2021)

Che scandalo sto Zappata


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Sempre più convinto che Hakimi nel nostro modulo col nostro gioco aprirebbe le difese avversarie. Qui invece lo usano solo come centometrista.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2021)

Zapata ha smesso di vantarsi a destra e a manca? Esce a testa bassa da un big match? Il più grande centravanti del blablabla.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si intanto non ha ammonito Hakimi per fallo tattico a fermare un contropiede due minuti prima l'ammonizione di Romero.



Mi interessa relativamente l'errore singolo, e l'ammonizione di Hakimi c'era. Mi interessa di più che anche questi palloni gonfiati trovino la nemesi arbitrale, anche se contro l'Indah. Menano come i fabbri e la passano sempre liscia. "Squadra fisica" e "accettano i duelli individuali": dovrebbero finire le partite in dieci.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol Inda
> 
> Le squadre degli allenatori vincenti sono così. Basta mezzo tiro in porta per vincere.



Ma quale allenatore vincente dai... per favore.
Che è un abominio l'Inter, si salva solo che giocano una partita ogni 10 giorni. 
Mi tengo tutta la vita Pioli sinceramente.


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2021)

Formato Barcellona 2008-2009 solo contro di noi questi, schifosi che non sono altro.
Speriamo escano fuori dalla Champions e che perdessero anche la coppa Italia.
Schifosi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2021)

l' Inter vince e non sa nemmeno come, vabbè in ottica quarto posto meglio così


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per lo scudetto finisce qua. Di positivo c'è che guadagnamo tre punti fondamentali sulla dopa.



esatto...ma tanto parliamoci chiaro per lo scudetto era già finita da un pezzo...

comunque un pareggio sarebbe il top..l'importante è che non vinca l'atalanta


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Bella partita ilicic


----------



## Devil man (8 Marzo 2021)

ultimamente Handanovic prende tutto


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Bella partita ilicic



Un cesso.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2021)

Tra poco fanno il secondo


----------



## kipstar (8 Marzo 2021)

non vedo come l'atalanta con il gioco manovrato possa segnare .... serve una giocata ....


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Che culo che c hanno


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2021)

è l'anno dell inter ragazzi inutile farsi venire il sangue amaro.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2021)

tutto nella norma Lukaku altri 90' in saccoccia


----------



## R41D3N (8 Marzo 2021)

Gli gira bene, non c'è niente da fare. Se vincono questa partita in questo modo, con una difesa ad oltranza ed un gol veramente casuale (Bastoni a me sembrava in netto fuorigioco!) allora è veramente finita per lo scudetto.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> esatto...ma tanto parliamoci chiaro per lo scudetto era già finita da un pezzo...
> 
> comunque un pareggio sarebbe il top..l'importante è che non vinca l'atalanta



Il campionato è finito quando abbiamo perso a La Spezia. Per avere speranze dovevamo arrivare al derby a +4 (o al massimo a +3). Era matematico che appena ci avessero passato il primo posto poi l'avremmo visto con il binocolo.


----------



## Wetter (8 Marzo 2021)

Comunque ragazzi il mio pensiero è quello di viverla serenamente per lo scudetto. E' il loro anno, sono forti, gli gira tutto bene e non hanno mezzo infortunio. Noi pensiamo a tornare in Champion's, sarebbe fondamentale per iniziare a costruire qualcosa di stabile e duraturo.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2021)

Questi sono l'anticalcio, penso un catenaccio come questo neanche negli anni 80


----------



## R41D3N (8 Marzo 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi il mio pensiero è quello di viverla serenamente per lo scudetto. E' il loro anno, sono forti, gli gira tutto bene e non hanno mezzo infortunio. Noi pensiamo a tornare in Champion's, sarebbe fondamentale per iniziare a costruire qualcosa di stabile e duraturo.



Mi resta difficile, dopo esser stato in testa per 20 giornate ci speravo davvero nel miracolo sportivo, ce lo meritavamo tutti noi tifosi dopo tanti anni di sofferenza, invece ci toccherà subire i festeggiamenti e gli sfotto' di queste melme.


----------



## Milanoide (8 Marzo 2021)

Con questo atteggiamento si vincono i campionati in Italia. Ma in CL le Atalanta fanno sempre più strada di te.
Salvo decidere di risparmiarsi in campionato e cambiare faccia in CL. Non facile


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2021)

L'anticalcio. Mamma mia


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2021)

Gasperini devi scoppiare.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Marzo 2021)

Come ho già scritto più volte, l'Inter avrebbe gli stessi punti con il Trapattoni 80enne in panchina.

Gli gira tutto giusto, anche oggi inguardabili, sono una garanzia di insuccesso in Europa con Conte. In Itaglia dopo le prime 8 partite di questa serie A hanno deciso di giocare tutti in difesa e contropiede.

Scudetto stravinto.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Marzo 2021)

Catenaccio, palla a lukaku, 0 infortuni da novembre. Ecco come si vince lo scudetto


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Bella partita ilicic



'tacci sua, solo con noi ha fatto Maradona. O, chissà, gliel'abbiamo fatto fare...


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Marzo 2021)

Se Lukaku avesse saltato 10 e passa partite come successo a noi con ibra l'inter non sarebbe manco in zona champions


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2021)

Il doping in vena solo quando giocano contro di noi.


----------



## Devil man (8 Marzo 2021)

Ci sono ancora 12 partite... per me non ci arrivano allo scudetto giocando al solito modo ogni partita...


----------



## braungioxe (8 Marzo 2021)

Dicevano come faceva il milan a esser primo,io mi domando come fa sta squadra ad essere prima, non hanno un briciolo di gioco,sperano solo in calci da fermo e lukaku...
Meglio guardare barbara d'urso che questi....


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Marzo 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi il mio pensiero è quello di viverla serenamente per lo scudetto. E' il loro anno, sono forti, gli gira tutto bene e non hanno mezzo infortunio. Noi pensiamo a tornare in Champion's, sarebbe fondamentale per iniziare a costruire qualcosa di stabile e duraturo.



Ma infatti, questo è il mio pensiero da novembre.. quando ho capito che loro hanno tutto a favore, mai nessun infortunio ai titolari ho capito che era impossibile


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2021)

Che nervoso mi fan venire questi.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Marzo 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, questo è il mio pensiero da novembre.. quando ho capito che loro hanno tutto a favore, mai nessun infortunio ai titolari ho capito che era impossibile



La cosa più bella che proprio la prossima hanno il Torino post-covid...

Non potevano averlo tra due settimane? No... proprio la prossima...

E chi manca? Belotti, Bremer e Singo, i loro migliori giocatori insieme a Rincon...

Vabbè io non ci credevo nello scudo, ma proprio quest'anno dovevano avere culo? Non potevano averlo l'anno scorso invece di perdere in casa col Bologna?
Mah.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2021)

Mamma mia che partitaccia, bruttissima, è sembrato il solito 0-0 scritto finché qualcuno per sbaglio non ha segnato e l'altro di rabbia ha cercato di portare a casa il pareggino come da accordi.
Dite che al fanta me li prendono tre 7 i vari Barella, De Frai e Bastoncino (ha l'assist)? alla fine partita da catenaccio puro, spero di sì...


----------



## Hellscream (8 Marzo 2021)

Certe volte viene persino da pensare che siano usciti dalle coppe apposta...


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Mi rincuora vederli così. Quest'anno vinceranno anche per mancanza di avversari, ma gli è andato tutto bene. Di solito in una stagione ci sono stiramenti, crociati, ricadute e via discorrendo. Non hanno futuro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Marzo 2021)

Non sarò mai contento se l'inter va a vincere lo scudetto dopo 10 anni che non vince e proprio l'unico anno in cui non solo torniamo decenti ma siamo stati pure primi fino ieri.
E tutto questo in nome di una qualificazione Champions
Non so come fate


----------



## JoKeR (8 Marzo 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non sarò mai contento se l'inter va a vincere lo scudetto dopo 10 anni che non vince e proprio l'unico anno in cui non solo torniamo decenti ma siamo stati pure primi fino ieri.
> E tutto questo in nome di una qualificazione Champions
> Non so come fate



La Juve non mollerà fino alla fine, possono ancora fargli uno scherzetto, ora che gli tornano tutti, specie Cuadrado.
Però al momento hanno 11 punti sulla Juve, scontro diretto compreso, sono tanti.
Devono fare un passo falso nelle prossime due, altrimenti ciao core.

Ma a me interessa il giusto, per tutto quello che è successo a noi era inevitabile che prendessero il largo.


----------



## Route66 (8 Marzo 2021)

Mono schema, 11 uomini sotto palla, Handa portiere calamita nel senso che gli tirano sulle mani, zero episodi a sfavore, zero ammonizioni, zero infortuni, un tiro in porta e un goal.
Ho dimenticato qualcosa?


----------



## JoKeR (8 Marzo 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Mono schema, 11 uomini sotto palla, Handa portiere calamita nel senso che gli tirano sulle mani, zero episodi a sfavore, zero ammonizioni, zero infortuni, un tiro in porta e un goal.
> Ho dimenticato qualcosa?



Non prendono una ammonizione da 100 partite credo, Hakimi a parte.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2021)

Un tiro in porta, un gol. Del centrale difensivo.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Certe volte viene persino da pensare che siano usciti dalle coppe apposta...



Vabbè ma Andonio è gobbo, per cui ha la fissa per scudetto e figuremmè europee. Certo magari vincerlo uno scudetto noi


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Marzo 2021)

Non ho mai sognato lo scudetto.
Mi accontento che ogni tanto qualcuno rimetta le squadrette come l'Atalanta al proprio posto


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2021)

Due squadre molto forti fisicamente ed entrambe molto ligie ed attente a non lasciare spazi.
Ho contato si e no 3 errori difensivi da parte dei singoli in 90 minuti, incredibile, contro queste due squadre il gol lo devi veramente andare a fare tu, perchè non ti regalano nulla.
L'inter poi al momento è tutta concentrata sulla vittoria dello scudetto, tutti sottopalla, Lautaro che fa la mezz'ala.
Han trovato il gollettino su corner ma è un merito avere uno Skrjiniar che cmq in un anno ti risolve sempre 2 o 3 partite dai corner, se non c'è lui lo fa Devrij.
Senza Lukaku non potrebbero resistere a fare questo gioco, dovrebbero automaticamente alzare il baricentro e lascerebbero qualche spazio in piu' di dietro, così si possono permettere di arroccarsi per fare il gioco lungo, cmq sempre ben fatto coi giri giusti sul belga.
Non c'è speranza, han vinto loro, pensiamo solo ed esclusivamente al 4 posto ed impariamo che se vuoi vincere devi difenderti così, in modo arcigno, senza regalare mai nulla di nulla.
Un Leao da loro non giocherebbe neanche in primavera.
Mi spiace fare un'ode ai nerazzurri che mi stanno abbondantemente sulle palle, giocano sparagnini e hanno la fortuna di avere un fuoriclasse che gli risolve tatticamente tutte le partite, ma se riesci a convincere i tuoi a giocare in 10/11 costantemente sottopalla lottando su ogni metro vuol dire che hai in testa le idee giuste per vincere i trofei.
Poi però in Europa, dove anche arroccandoti gli avversari hanno attaccanti forti ed un gioco corale veloce e ritmato paghi le conseguenze di un gioco del genere, contro le grandi, e si è visto nel gironcino.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)

Con questa si sono praticamente messi lo scudo in tasca. Pensiamo a vincere le prossime, giusto per mantenere il secondo posto e cercare di vincere l'Europa League. Ormai è andata. Sono più forti, pochi cavoli. Ovviamente mi auguro il miracolo, ma la realtà è palese.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Mono schema, 11 uomini sotto palla, Handa portiere calamita nel senso che gli tirano sulle mani, zero episodi a sfavore, zero ammonizioni, zero infortuni, un tiro in porta e un goal.
> Ho dimenticato qualcosa?



Mettitela via, meglio averne presi 3 secchi all'Atalanta.
Il pari sarebbe stato ancora peggio.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con questa si sono praticamente messi lo scudo in tasca. Pensiamo a vincere le prossime, giusto per mantenere il secondo posto e cercare di vincere l'Europa League. Ormai è andata. Sono più forti, pochi cavoli. Ovviamente mi auguro il miracolo, ma la realtà è palese.



ma forti di cosa dai hanno un culo bestiale, questi non valgono una lira altro che.
se solo non avessimo cazzeggiato noi in alcune partite e non fossimo stati cosi martoriati dagli infortuni lo avremmo potuto ammazzare sto campionato altro che.

Penso a partite tipo Parma, Genoa, Spezia, Udinese. 9 punti buttati


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2021)

Mi fa piacere che finalmente tutti aprono gli occhi sul (non) gioco dell'inter. 
Diciamo che come noi abbiamo preparato la trasferta di Verona loro stanno preparando un campionato .
Speculazione tattica allo stato puro.
Il resto lo fa una rosa non di livello ma che regge su equilibri sottilissimi.
Questa Inter prima in serie A è la stessa squadra che in Europa ha fatto una figuraccia : pessimo spot per il calcio. 
Non sono i più forti e non giocano meglio degli altri.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> La Juve non mollerà fino alla fine, possono ancora fargli uno scherzetto, ora che gli tornano tutti, specie Cuadrado.
> Però al momento hanno 11 punti sulla Juve, scontro diretto compreso, sono tanti.
> Devono fare un passo falso nelle prossime due, altrimenti ciao core.
> 
> Ma a me interessa il giusto, per tutto quello che è successo a noi era inevitabile che prendessero il largo.



Vero più che merito loro è sfiga nostra perché a loro va tutto bene da dicembre con uscita dalla Champions e i nostri che sono o positivi o rotti o entrambi. 
Ma 11 punti sono tantissimi e se battono il Porto sono ancora dentro, e in mezzo ci siamo noi quindi dovrebbero passarci. 
Mi sento di escludere che vincerà il campionato la Juventus anche quest'anno, ma del resto lo scrivevamo proprio su queste pagine quest estate. Ma mi da proprio fastidio che ne approttano loro così spudoratamente


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2021)

Si facesse male Lukaku questi non vincerebbero il campionato manco giocando in 12. Ve lo sottoscrivo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Marzo 2021)

Conte rilassatissimo nelle interviste..questi se lo sentono già cucito lo scudetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Vero più che merito loro è sfiga nostra perché a loro va tutto bene da dicembre con uscita dalla Champions e i nostri che sono o positivi o rotti o entrambi.
> Ma 11 punti sono tantissimi e se battono il Porto sono ancora dentro, e in mezzo ci siamo noi quindi dovrebbero passarci.
> Mi sento di escludere che vincerà il campionato la Juventus anche quest'anno, ma del resto lo scrivevamo proprio su queste pagine quest estate. Ma mi da proprio fastidio che ne approttano loro così spudoratamente


I gobbi dovrebbero sparire ma meglio loro di questi finti onestoni. Rubano da oltre 100 anni ed hanno avuto sempre il deretano di cavarsela.


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si facesse male Lukaku questi non vincerebbero il campionato manco giocando in 12. Ve lo sottoscrivo.



Purtroppo non si fa male, MAI.


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere che finalmente tutti aprono gli occhi sul (non) gioco dell'inter.
> Diciamo che come noi abbiamo preparato la trasferta di Verona loro stanno preparando un campionato .
> Speculazione tattica allo stato puro.
> Il resto lo fa una rosa non di livello ma che regge su equilibri sottilissimi.
> ...



Forti no, il Bayern è altra roba, ma ad esempio il gioco scintillante dei City contro uno United schierato praticamente uguale all'Inter o all'Udinese, tutti sottopalla e ripartenza bruciante, è scomparso come neve al sole.
Alla lunga vince perchè è NETTAMENTE più forte, ma in Italia dove non ci sono grandi squadre particolarmente tecniche il gioco sparagnino paga abbastanza.
Noi con l'11 titolare eravamo piu' forti perchè univamo tecnica velocità con anche una buona costruzione veloce, ma la fase difensiva spesso regalava tante occasioni agli avversari, perchè non difendevamo mai in 11/10 lasciando spesso praterie.
Siamo due filosofie differenti, sarebbe stato bello vederci con l'11 titolare per tutto l'anno, come han fatto invece loro.


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Forti no, il Bayern è altra roba, ma ad esempio il gioco scintillante dei City contro uno United schierato praticamente uguale all'Inter o all'Udinese, tutti sottopalla e ripartenza bruciante, è scomparso come neve al sole.
> Alla lunga vince perchè è NETTAMENTE più forte, ma in Italia dove non ci sono grandi squadre particolarmente tecniche il gioco sparagnino paga abbastanza.
> Noi con l'11 titolare eravamo piu' forti perchè univamo tecnica velocità con anche una buona costruzione veloce, ma la fase difensiva spesso regalava tante occasioni agli avversari, perchè non difendevamo mai in 11/10 lasciando spesso praterie.
> Siamo due filosofie differenti, sarebbe stato bello vederci con l'11 titolare per tutto l'anno, come han fatto invece loro.



In Italia è sempre stato così.


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In Italia è sempre stato così.



Perchè a differenza di altri campionati da noi regnava l'equilibrio, con squadre molto tattiche.
Da noi ha sempre vinto la miglior difesa, mai il miglior attacco o quasi.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Forti no, il Bayern è altra roba, ma ad esempio il gioco scintillante dei City contro uno United schierato praticamente uguale all'Inter o all'Udinese, tutti sottopalla e ripartenza bruciante, è scomparso come neve al sole.
> Alla lunga vince perchè è NETTAMENTE più forte, ma in Italia dove non ci sono grandi squadre particolarmente tecniche il gioco sparagnino paga abbastanza.
> Noi con l'11 titolare eravamo piu' forti perchè univamo tecnica velocità con anche una buona costruzione veloce, ma la fase difensiva spesso regalava tante occasioni agli avversari, perchè non difendevamo mai in 11/10 lasciando spesso praterie.
> Siamo due filosofie differenti, sarebbe stato bello vederci con l'11 titolare per tutto l'anno, come han fatto invece loro.



Questo è verissimo ma a parte tutti questi discorsi quest'anno non avevamo quella tenuta e quella struttura di squadra (conta pure i diversi buchi in alcune zone del campo e la condizione fisica condizionata da coviddi e pessimi preparatori) per proporre sempre quel gioco pandemico che avevamo messo in mostra la scorsa estate, dovevamo per forza di cose aggiungere diversi giocatori, fai conto che fino a dicembre giocavamo col solo Colombo riserva di Ibra e gli scudetti non li vinci se per metà stagione sei autolesionista o benpensante.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> ma forti di cosa dai hanno un culo bestiale, questi non valgono una lira altro che.
> se solo non avessimo cazzeggiato noi in alcune partite e non fossimo stati cosi martoriati dagli infortuni lo avremmo potuto ammazzare sto campionato altro che.
> 
> Penso a partite tipo Parma, Genoa, Spezia, Udinese. 9 punti buttati


Forti perchè reggono il ritmo, sia in velocità sia fisicamente. Oggi non hanno tirato molto in porta, ma hanno tenuto a bada l'Atalanta che ha avuto occasioni sì, ma poche veramente nette. Dubito che noi avremmo retto oggi contro la squadra di Gasperini. Ovviamente conta anche la preparazione, perchè tra il Milan di adesso e quello delle prime giornate ce ne passa, mentre l'Inter si è mantenuta sempre su ritmi alti, tranne qualche passo falso.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Forti no, il Bayern è altra roba, ma ad esempio il gioco scintillante dei City contro uno United schierato praticamente uguale all'Inter o all'Udinese, tutti sottopalla e ripartenza bruciante, è scomparso come neve al sole.
> Alla lunga vince perchè è NETTAMENTE più forte, ma in Italia dove non ci sono grandi squadre particolarmente tecniche il gioco sparagnino paga abbastanza.
> Noi con l'11 titolare eravamo piu' forti perchè univamo tecnica velocità con anche una buona costruzione veloce, ma la fase difensiva spesso regalava tante occasioni agli avversari, perchè non difendevamo mai in 11/10 lasciando spesso praterie.
> Siamo due filosofie differenti, sarebbe stato bello vederci con l'11 titolare per tutto l'anno, come han fatto invece loro.



In city - utd forse lo utd può aver vinto la battaglia ma non vincerà mai la guerra. 
La classifica dice che il city ha ucciso il campionato. 
Non regge quindi a mio parere il paragone. 
Il city legittima il suo titolo.

Il primo posto dell'inter è molto particolare.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2021)

Questo scudetto lo vinceranno, ma mi rode perché non gli capita mai una defezione, noi mille infortunati....sono sicuro che senza infortuni eravamo lì lì


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Questo scudetto lo vinceranno, ma mi rode perché non gli capita mai una defezione, noi mille infortunati....sono sicuro che senza infortuni eravamo lì lì


 Contro Spezia e Udinese devi vincere, Bennacer o meno; 5 punti ed eri a -1. Invece niente , sempre così a noi male agli altri bene.


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Questo scudetto lo vinceranno, ma mi rode perché non gli capita mai una defezione, noi mille infortunati....sono sicuro che senza infortuni eravamo lì lì



Altra cosa, hanno perso solo contro di noi tra le big a inizio campionato.
Noi contro Juve, atalanta e Inter abbiamo steccato, mi sembra anche giusto che risultati alla mano lo vincano loro; che poi facciano schifo a giocare a pallone è un altro conto.


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In city - utd forse lo utd può aver vinto la battaglia ma non vincerà mai la guerra.
> La classifica dice che il city ha ucciso il campionato.
> Non regge quindi a mio parere il paragone.
> Il city legittima il suo titolo.
> ...



Mah, io vedo che le squadre che si chiudono e piazzano l'autobus vengono ripagate, lo dico soprattutto per quelli che commentano "squadra pietosa non merita 1 tiro in porta", è una tattica voluta non è che non son capaci di giocare, semplicemente sfruttano al meglio le proprie caratteristiche.
L'inter è anche capace di far gioco , la versione super sparagnina è quella delle ultime giornate che gli ha dato tante vittorie e pochissimi gol subiti, visto che funzionava han continuato.
Oggi aveva contro una squadra che è capace di fare tutto molto bene, gioco manovrato e ripartenze, e nonostante questa abbia spinto fortissimo per 90 minuti non gli ha concesso che 1 palla gol e qualche cross pericoloso.
Non è bello da vedere? non è un calcio da esteta? Ok, mi sta bene.
Però vincerà lo scudetto, meritatamente o meno.
Di sicuro non avrà futuro in Champions, non paga quel gioco , puo' pagare in una sfida andata e ritorno, ma non nel gironcino.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Mah, io vedo che le squadre che si chiudono e piazzano l'autobus vengono ripagate, lo dico soprattutto per quelli che commentano "squadra pietosa non merita 1 tiro in porta", è una tattica voluta non è che non son capaci di giocare, semplicemente sfruttano al meglio le proprie caratteristiche.
> L'inter è anche capace di far gioco , la versione super sparagnina è quella delle ultime giornate che gli ha dato tante vittorie e pochissimi gol subiti, visto che funzionava han continuato.



Ultime giornate?
È partita da Sassuolo- Inter questa versione dei nerazzurri.
Quante partite sono passate?

Vincere da sparagnini come fa l'inter implica giocare sull'avversario. 
Lasciare il pallino agli altri per speculare al mezzo errore. 
Non è un gioco propositivo ma distruttivo e scaltro. 

Mi fa rabbia che si consenta loro di giocare e vincere così.
La capolista che aspetta. 
Fin quando durerà?
Quando inizieranno gli altri ad aspettare loro?


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2021)

Ma il fuorigioco di Bastoni?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Contro squadre come l'inter si dovrebbe giocare esattamente come loro così se non altro perdono lo sport e lo spettacolo ma non vince il più furbo. 

Affinché si assista a una bella partita bisogna che giochino due squadre .

Il bello del calcio è che il più debole può battere anche il più forte ricorrendo ad altre armi ma costruire la leadership di una lega su queste basi mi pare francamente troppa grazia.
Una partita a calcio è come una partita a scacchi, l'inter lascia sempre la prima mossa agli altri.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ultime giornate?
> È partita da Sassuolo- Inter questa versione dei nerazzurri.
> Quante partite sono passate?
> 
> ...



Vabbè sono di gran lunga il miglior attacco del torneo, una delle migliori difese, hanno vinto quasi tutti gli scontri diretti, hanno dei singoli fortissimi in tutti i reparti, hanno un allenatore vincente, una dirigenza esperta e competente. Che gli devi dire? 
Non vincono facendo il calcio spettacolo? Penso che vinceranno il loro 19esimo scudetto se ne faranno una ragione. Pure l'Inter di mourinho non faceva un gran calcio, ma ancora oggi sono lì a festeggiare il triplete. 
Alla fine il calcio non è un balletto, è una competizione dove vince chi è più bravo a vincere. 
A me fa schifo come giocano, però ammetto che le partite che ho visto d loro, napoli a parte, han fatti caterve di azioni da gol a partita. Oggi non l'ho vista, ho letto che han fatto mezzo tiro in porta, ma alla fine han battuto anche l'Atalanta. Non penso che sia tutto un caso o basta fare così o cosà per batterli. O son tutti scemi gli allenatori che li affrontano o è una squadra più brava a vincere rispetto alle altre. 
Il Sassuolo gioca bene a calcio, ma chissene...

Meglio comunque loro dei ladri gobbi. In quel caso lì sì che c'è da tirare in ballo le istituzioni del calcio. Lì sì che si può parlare di qualcosa che va contro lo sport calcio.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Marzo 2021)

non l'ho vista quindi non so dire chi abbia meritato, ma ormai l'inter credo non la riprenda più nessuno, solo la juve coi suoi metodi può. 

per noi bene un +3 sui dopati.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2021)

Senza Lukaku potrebbero perderlo con 5 punti di vantaggio a due gare dal termine. E pagassero gli stipendi sti barboni falliti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Marzo 2021)

Niente da fare. Novanta minuti arroccati in difesa e gol sculato in mischia, mai mezzo raffreddore a nessuno.
Il campionato è davvero finito.


----------



## iceman. (9 Marzo 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Senza Lukaku potrebbero perderlo con 5 punti di vantaggio a due gare dal termine. E pagassero gli stipendi sti barboni falliti.



Spero vada via insieme a conte quest'estate.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2021)

Il punto è che questi son tutti dietro, 
non prendono gol, e di riffa o di raffa lo fanno...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Ragazzi quando si gioca con 10/11 sotto-palla è chiaro che si blinda la difesa.
Lo fa pure l'udinese e direi che le riesce discretamente bene, lo scorso anno lo faceva anche il parma di d'aversa.

Ovvio che se lo fa l'inter la solidità è ancora maggiore.
A me non sorprende che l'inter vinca cosi facendo, mi sorprende che tutti stiano a questo disegno tattico che agevola i nerazzurri.
L'inter gioca corta in 40 metri ma lo fa tenendo la difesa al limite dell'area e gli attaccanti a ridosso del centrocampo.
Accenna un minimo di pressing solo se la squadra rivale sbaglia tecnicamente qualche uscita e ci si trova con palla coperta , in quel caso lukaku e lautaro pressano per rispedire indietro gli avversari e farli abbassare.

Se le avversarie invece escono bene palla al piede l'inter aspetta nella sua metà campo per poi affondare in ripartenza a campo aperto sfruttando la velocità dei suoi interpreti.
Per carità, non dico che ci sia nulla di male nel giocare cosi ma vincere un campionato cosi rappresenta un'anomalia statistica peggio dei nostri rigori perchè non vi è superiorità tecnica.

L'inter ha costruito le sue fortune su 2-3 giocatori e su un paio di schemi e incredibilmente stanno bastando per vincere il campionato.
Incredibile.
Per certi versi mi ricorda la fiorentina del trap, quella che nel 98-99 fu prima fino all'infortunio di batistuta per poi crollare.
Anche quella era una squadra che poggiava su semplici concetti calcistici e su 2-3 giocatori veramente validi.

L'inter non è la squadra che gioca meglio, non ha la rosa migliore, non ha l'11 migliore, non ha tanti giocatori con attitudine alla vittoria.
Ha trovato continuità con un approccio tattico speculativo ma diciamo che se tutte affrontassero l'inter esattamente come l'inter affronta le altre gli 0-0 non si conterebbero.

Anche noi del milan siamo stati polli ad apparecchiare la partita esattamente come loro volevano.
Inconcepibile.
A me pare uno scudetto apparecchiato , più che meritato.
L'inter sta vincendo il titolo giocando come noi abbiamo giocato a verona e lo fa da ormai 20 partite di fila.
I gol con le loro punte lanciate a campo aperto non si contano più.

Mi auguro si inizino a prendere le contromisure perchè la capolista dovrebbe anche fare la prima mossa in campo.


----------



## Lambro (9 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi quando si gioca con 10/11 sotto-palla è chiaro che si blinda la difesa.
> Lo fa pure l'udinese e direi che le riesce discretamente bene, lo scorso anno lo faceva anche il parma di d'aversa.
> 
> Ovvio che se lo fa l'inter la solidità è ancora maggiore.
> ...



Mah, gli estetismi del calcio sono importanti per tracciare la leggenda, ma non sono indispensabili per vincere i trofei.
Di questa Inter se ne ricorderanno in pochi, nel corso degli anni, ma il numerino rimarrà per sempre.
Io li ho visti abbastanza spesso quest'anno, il baricentro si è abbassato ulteriormente questo è vero ma all'inizio provavano a riprendere partite spesso spessissimo iniziate male, con dei secondi tempi all'assalto totale, altro che contropiede.
Squadra molto d'anima questa, come tutte quelle di Conte, hanno un cuore grande questo gli va detto e per questo li complimento, non vedi nessuno non sputare l'anima, tornare velocemente appena persa palla, essere ligio ai dettami tattici dell'allenatore.
L'Inter per tradizione non sarà mai una squadra spettacolo di possesso, ma fisica e di intensità.
Seedorf da loro fallì miseramente, Pirlo pure, non sono fatti per questo.
Di sicuro ieri ho visto una squadra fortissima, con la maglia teoricamente nerazzurra ma in camiseta bianca e non era l'Inter.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi quando si gioca con 10/11 sotto-palla è chiaro che si blinda la difesa.
> Lo fa pure l'udinese e direi che le riesce discretamente bene, lo scorso anno lo faceva anche il parma di d'aversa.
> 
> Ovvio che se lo fa l'inter la solidità è ancora maggiore.
> ...



Ho già detto tante volte che se Trapattoni oggi allenasse l'Inter avrebbe gli stessi punti.

Che l'Inter vinca lo scudetto ci sta, considerata la sua rosa e tutto quello che è successo a loro (eliminazione in CL) e agli altri (infortuni a catena), ma che lo vinca così è abbastanza triste, specchio della mediocrità del calcio itagliota.

Non mi piaceva nemmeno l'Inter di Mou, ma quella squadra aveva una qualità assurda e dava delle vampate assurde durante le partite. Vampate di qualità ovviamente 

Quest'anno l'Inter ha vinto giocando in difesa contro Sassuolo, Spezia (!), Verona, Lazio, Atalanta, Parma Juventus e pure contro di noi (ma l'abbiamo aiutata tantissimo).

Cioè, non c'era bisogno di dare 12 mln a Conte per giocare così..


----------



## cris (9 Marzo 2021)

Atalanta di qua, atalanta di la.. quando poi ce da vincere o pareggiare, perdono...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Atalanta di qua, atalanta di la.. quando poi ce da vincere o pareggiare, perdono...



L’obiettivo stagionale, umiliare il Milan, l’hanno raggiunto (diedero talmente tanto in quella partita che ce ne rimisero cinque successive per ritornare ad uno standard di rendimento accettabile, ho rivisto la gara per intero recentemente e pochi secondi prima del fischio d’inizio Zapata venne inquadrato e aveva lo sguardo di chi sta per affrontare un nemico giurato). A metà, però, perché rimane la gara di ritorno.

Spero che sarà l’ultima gara in carriera di Zapata e De Roon, oltre che la partita nella quale li butteremo fuori dalla Champions.


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi quando si gioca con 10/11 sotto-palla è chiaro che si blinda la difesa.
> Lo fa pure l'udinese e direi che le riesce discretamente bene, lo scorso anno lo faceva anche il parma di d'aversa.
> 
> Ovvio che se lo fa l'inter la solidità è ancora maggiore.
> ...



Guarda come han giocato contro l'Udinese che è la squadra col gioco più simile al loro. 0 tiri in porta.


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *L’obiettivo stagionale, umiliare il Milan, l’hanno raggiunto* (diedero talmente tanto in quella partita che ce ne rimisero cinque successive per ritornare ad uno standard di rendimento accettabile, ho rivisto la gara per intero recentemente e pochi secondi prima del fischio d’inizio Zapata venne inquadrato e aveva lo sguardo di chi sta per affrontare un nemico giurato). A metà, però, perché rimane la gara di ritorno.
> 
> Spero che sarà l’ultima gara in carriera di Zapata e De Roon, oltre che la partita nella quale li butteremo fuori dalla Champions.



Stiano attenti percé forse tra due mesi il coltello dalla parte del manico lo avremo noi. E il karma è una gran pu*****.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stiano attenti percé forse tra due mesi il coltello dalla parte del manico lo avremo noi. E il karma è una gran pu*****.



Chiedo solo di arrivare all’ultima partita in una condizione di classifica simile, con noi matematicamente qualificati e loro bisognosi dei tre punti o anche solo di uno.

Non chiedo nulla di più (anche perché quattro giorni prima c’è la finale di Coppa Italia coi gobbi e se i gobbi faranno il loro dovere ci sarà lo spazio per due inculate a secco in pochi giorni).


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ultime giornate?
> È partita da Sassuolo- Inter questa versione dei nerazzurri.
> Quante partite sono passate?
> 
> ...



Ciao Peppe,
Sono d’accordo ma questo tipo di calcio paga solo in Italia infatti. Questa inter è praticamente uguale alle ultime 2 di allegri (con la differenza che quella Juve era più forte). In Italia questo calcio ha sempre pagato. In Europa no, infatti escono sempre al girone.
Semmai la cosa particolare è che sono in stato di grazia, gli gira tutto bene, non si rompono mai. Si sono compattati in un momento societario buio e hanno fatto squadra, e questo è l’unico merito di Conte. Poi non hanno avversari che alla lunga possono insidiarli. Questo è purtroppo


----------



## Maravich49 (9 Marzo 2021)

Atalanta da 3 tiri in porta in 90 minuti (l'Inter solo 1...)... con noi, la succursale faceva 3 tiri al minuto.
Che schifo che mi fanno e quanto spero di dargli il colpo di grazia all'ultima giornata, sarebbe un sogno.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ciao Peppe,
> Sono d’accordo ma questo tipo di calcio paga solo in Italia infatti. Questa inter è praticamente uguale alle ultime 2 di allegri (con la differenza che quella Juve era più forte). In Italia questo calcio ha sempre pagato. In Europa no, infatti escono sempre al girone.
> Semmai la cosa particolare è che sono in stato di grazia, gli gira tutto bene, non si rompono mai. Si sono compattati in un momento societario buio e hanno fatto squadra, e questo è l’unico merito di Conte. Poi non hanno avversari che alla lunga possono insidiarli. Questo è purtroppo



La juve di allegri però per quanto cinica riusciva a palesare la sua superiorità tecnica evidente in campo in modo diverso, ad esempio portando su palla nella metà campo avversaria per poi affidarsi alle giocate dei campioni che avevate.
Non ricordo una juve sempre arroccata in difesa e con le punte a ridosso del centrocampo in attesa solo della transizione buona.
Ricordo invece tante giocate risolutive di dybala e soci.
Anzi, erano le rivali che vi temevano e vi aspettavano che sarebbe anche l'atteggiamento tattico più logico per fronteggiare una big.
All'inter invece il contropiede lo lasciano.
Secondo me è un calcio particolare figlio di un periodo particolare, non sono i più forti ma sono quelli meno toccati dal covid.

Vabbè, in europa, come giustamente fai notare, giocando cosi perdono per inadeguatezza.

Ciao edooo!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Guarda come han giocato contro l'Udinese che è la squadra col gioco più simile al loro. 0 tiri in porta.



Anche ieri la partita l'ha fatta l'atalanta.
L'inter ha giocato per lo 0-0 in attesa dell'episodio buono, episodio che è arrivato.
E' un gioco speculativo che lascia la prima mossa agli altri.

Vincere una partita cosi ci sta, vincere un campionato è anomalo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho già detto tante volte che se Trapattoni oggi allenasse l'Inter avrebbe gli stessi punti.
> 
> Che l'Inter vinca lo scudetto ci sta, considerata la sua rosa e tutto quello che è successo a loro (eliminazione in CL) e agli altri (infortuni a catena), ma che lo vinca così è abbastanza triste, specchio della mediocrità del calcio itagliota.
> 
> ...



Bravissimo, bello il paragone con l'inter di mou che avevo letto anche in precedenza.
Non ci sta quel paragone perchè l'inter di mou era una squadra talmente forte che poteva addormentare la partita per vincerla per inerzia, situazione simile alla juve di allegri o al milan di capello( non il primo, quello era eccezionale).
E infatti quell'inter, quella juve e quel milan in europa arrivavano anche in fondo pur giocando in modi differenti.
Questa inter in europa fa ridere i polli.

Ma l'inter non indirizza la partita sull'inerzia della superiorità, la vince proprio speculando.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Mah, gli estetismi del calcio sono importanti per tracciare la leggenda, ma non sono indispensabili per vincere i trofei.
> Di questa Inter se ne ricorderanno in pochi, nel corso degli anni, ma il numerino rimarrà per sempre.
> Io li ho visti abbastanza spesso quest'anno, il baricentro si è abbassato ulteriormente questo è vero ma all'inizio provavano a riprendere partite spesso spessissimo iniziate male, con dei secondi tempi all'assalto totale, altro che contropiede.
> Squadra molto d'anima questa, come tutte quelle di Conte, hanno un cuore grande questo gli va detto e per questo li complimento, non vedi nessuno non sputare l'anima, tornare velocemente appena persa palla, essere ligio ai dettami tattici dell'allenatore.
> ...



Non parlo di estetismi calcistici ma di atteggiamento tattico, solo quello.
Per me il primo posto dell'inter è figlio della situazione che stiamo vivendo, un'anomalia statistica non meno rilevante dei nostri rigori.
In tempo di covid loro sono un'oasi felice e il campionato sta premiando la realtà più immune.

Il calcio che praticano basta per decretarli campioni perchè è tutto anomalo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

Nessuno comunque fa notare che il Papu andato via da Bèrghem sta facendo STRANAMENTE defecare (stranamente perché non capita mai che i fenomeni atalantini fuori da Bèrghem facciano pena al pene, proprio mai  ).


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, bello il paragone con l'inter di mou che avevo letto anche in precedenza.
> Non ci sta quel paragone perchè l'inter di mou era una squadra talmente forte che poteva addormentare la partita per vincerla per inerzia, situazione simile alla juve di allegri o al milan di capello( non il primo, quello era eccezionale).
> E infatti quell'inter, quella juve e quel milan in europa arrivavano anche in fondo pur giocando in modi differenti.
> Questa inter in europa fa ridere i polli.
> ...



Nessuna squadra nel 2020 vince, nella propria nazione e in Europa, con il lancio sistematico sulla punta centrale o con la sponda della seconda punta.
Perchè significherebbe non avere identità e piano B alternativo.

Nemmeno il Cholo Simeone gioca così.

E' un calcio completamente antitetico alla modernità e al concetto estetico di gioco.
Se si facesse male Lukaku non farebbero nulla, tanto è vero che in coppa itaglia hanno perso in casa con una juve dismessa e a marassi hanno perso.

Però beati loro, vinceranno e amen.
Che vincano pure, non siamo noi i loro competitors, però fanno veramente pena.

L'unica grande partita che gli ho visto fare quest'anno, dall'inizio alla fine, è stata contro il Cagliari.. fa te!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Marzo 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Atalanta di qua, atalanta di la.. quando poi ce da vincere o pareggiare, perdono...



Davvero oh.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve di allegri però per quanto cinica riusciva a palesare la sua superiorità tecnica evidente in campo in modo diverso, ad esempio portando su palla nella metà campo avversaria per poi affidarsi alle giocate dei campioni che avevate.
> Non ricordo una juve sempre arroccata in difesa e con le punte a ridosso del centrocampo in attesa solo della transizione buona.
> Ricordo invece tante giocate risolutive di dybala e soci.
> Anzi, erano le rivali che vi temevano e vi aspettavano che sarebbe anche l'atteggiamento tattico più logico per fronteggiare una big.
> ...



Anche quello che dici è vero, ma poiché vidi tutte le partite, ti dico che l’ultimo anno di allegri fu più o meno simile a questo dell’Inter, anche se eravamo pieni zeppi di infortuni. Però si, l’Inter è veramente un abominio e vincerà per una serie di eventi concomitanti...
Il calcio post covid comunque è diverso, brutto notarlo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche quello che dici è vero, ma poiché vidi tutte le partite, ti dico che l’ultimo anno di allegri fu più o meno simile a questo dell’Inter, anche se eravamo pieni zeppi di infortuni. Però si, l’Inter è veramente un abominio e vincerà per una serie di eventi concomitanti...
> Il calcio post covid comunque è diverso, brutto notarlo...



Niente scherzi il 19 Maggio in finale, eh. Asfaltare senza pietà. Che se tutto va come deve andare poi 4 giorni dopo si riderà parecchio.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Nessuna squadra nel 2020 vince, nella propria nazione e in Europa, con il lancio sistematico sulla punta centrale o con la sponda della seconda punta.
> Perchè significherebbe non avere identità e piano B alternativo.
> 
> Nemmeno il Cholo Simeone gioca così.
> ...



Ma infatti è questo il messaggio che voglio lanciare ma in pochi colgono.

Guarda faccio un parallelismo con la pesca : immaginiamo che ci sia una gara di pesca e io alla vigilia mi preparo la mia esca , ne preparo una e una sola.
Gli altri invece ne preparano più di una e pensano a tante soluzioni alternative.

Durante la gara però la mia esca si rivela ottima e mi porta a tirare su un pesce dopo l'altro.
Gli altri pur cambiando esche e provando soluzioni alternative non arrivano al mio risultato.

Indubbiamente io sarò stato anche un pescatore bravo e ho sicuramente studiato un'ottima strategia di gara ma ho rischiato e ho avuto anche molta fortuna rispetto a una concorrenza che aveva lavorato meglio di me.

Ecco, conte, esattamente come l'ipotetico me pescatore, ha pensato a un solo schema che poggia su un solo uomo.

Bontà sua gli sta andando tutto di lusso e di culo ma non ha lavorato meglio di tutti gli altri.
Lukaku , difesa e contropiede.

23 anni fa ci provò trapattoni a vincere lo scudetto cosi a firenze, ci stava riuscendo per poi mollare con l'infortunio della sua unica 'esca'.

Non ho mai visto squadre vincere con una povertà tecnica del genere.
Il campionato è sempre una corsa sul lungo che premia la squadra più forte, la rosa migliore e il club che sa resistere meglio ai momenti difficili.
Difficoltà , concetto sconosciuto in casa inter.


----------



## JoKeR (9 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è questo il messaggio che voglio lanciare ma in pochi colgono.
> 
> Guarda faccio un parallelismo con la pesca : immaginiamo che ci sia una gara di pesca e io alla vigilia mi preparo la mia esca , ne preparo una e una sola.
> Gli altri invece ne preparano più di una e pensano a tante soluzioni alternative.
> ...



La Fiorentina nel 98-99 non era così forte come la squadra di Conte, ma giocava proprio come l'Inter di oggi... andò bene, fin quando Batistuta non si ruppe (contro di noi se ricordo bene).

La migliore Inter di Conte si è vista l'anno scorso, da settembre alla partita di ritorno contro il Barcellona. Una Inter solida ma propositiva, che voleva comandare anche la partita.
Quella era una Inter migliore di questa nel gioco, senza dubbio.


----------



## Lambro (9 Marzo 2021)

Io scomodo piuttosto il Leicester di Ranieri, giocava così.
Contropiedi per Vardy.
Conte riesce a trasmettere un'anima molto umile alle sue squadre, se poi c'hai pure il fuoriclasse che ti cambia da solo le partite ancor meglio.

Vogliamo dire che Lukaku sarebbe stato meglio utilizzato con un calcio di possesso? Non ha la tecnica nel breve, ha solo slanci da contropiede infermabili o quantomeno sono la sua specialità più evidente, è bravo anche in altro per carità e lo ha fatto vedere anche in nazionale, ma non è il suo top del top secondo me.

Conte è riuscito ad unire essenzialità ed efficacia.
Io non li esalto, non me ne frega niente di loro, ma se devo esaminare lucidamente le cose dico che vorrei tanto averlo io lo scudetto e la champions sicura per l'anno prossimo, anche giocando sparagnino.

Avranno se non altro la base forte su cui migliorare, tutto sta a vedere cosa farà Andonio l'anno prossimo, se da loro arriva il Sarri del caso per sistemare i palati fini esteti è facile che implodano immediatamente, chissà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io scomodo piuttosto il Leicester di Ranieri, giocava così.
> Contropiedi per Vardy.
> Conte riesce a trasmettere un'anima molto umile alle sue squadre, se poi c'hai pure il fuoriclasse che ti cambia da solo le partite ancor meglio.
> 
> ...



Il loro futuro dipende da vicende extracampo, non certo da Gonde.

Se non arriva qualcuno disposto a svenarsi a fondo perduto con la loro situazione economica (peggiore e di molto dell’Inda post Triplete) vedi che fine che fa la “base forte”.

Perché qualcuno che li salvi lo trovano, qualcuno che li mantenga a questo livello dubito (pensiamo solo, oltre ai debiti, al fatturato gonfiato del 30% dagli sponsor cinesi, che spariranno con Suning, altrimenti ci avrebbero messo molto di più per raggiungere tale fatturato).


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Io scomodo piuttosto il Leicester di Ranieri, giocava così.
> Contropiedi per Vardy.
> Conte riesce a trasmettere un'anima molto umile alle sue squadre, se poi c'hai pure il fuoriclasse che ti cambia da solo le partite ancor meglio.
> 
> ...



Beh il Leicester di Ranieri fu a tutti gli effetti una sorpresa, una matricola terribile tra le big che fece saltare il banco.
Non ho scomodato questo paragone perchè l'inter è ritenuta forte anche quando non lo è , figurati ora.

Il paragone sul gioco ci sta, assolutamente.

Vediamo ad ogni modo se fino alla fine la rivale di turno dell'inter proverà a fare la partita lasciando loro le praterie che si aspettano o se qualcuno si fa furbo.
Il milan da primo in classifica a un certo punto ha trovato difficoltà tattiche nuove perchè le avversarie hanno iniziato a studiarci, mi auguro succeda anche all'inter se non altro per consacrare un primo posto anche con altri concetti tecnici.
In tal caso sarei il primo ad applaudirli.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Niente scherzi il 19 Maggio in finale, eh. Asfaltare senza pietà. Che se tutto va come deve andare poi 4 giorni dopo si riderà parecchio.



Mah...quest’anno, data sta pandemia ho poco interesse...
Spero di asfaltarli perché anche a me stanno un po’ sulle scatole, ma col maestro tutto è possibile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mah...quest’anno, data sta pandemia ho poco interesse...
> Spero di asfaltarli perché anche a me stanno un po’ sulle scatole, ma col maestro tutto è possibile



Se fate vincere qualcosa a quei topi di fogna veramente non so come reagirei.


----------



## Solo (9 Marzo 2021)

Scudo in tasca. Ma d'altronde dopo essere usciti dalle coppe e con il Maestro a Torino sarebbe stato imbarazzante perderlo.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se fate vincere qualcosa a quei topi di fogna veramente non so come reagirei.



Spero di farti un favore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Spero di farti un favore



Sarà meglio. 

Va bene tutto ma veder vincere i bergamosci anche no.

Spero in una doppia pettinata tra voi il 19 Maggio e noi 4 giorni dopo alla 38 che li butti fuori dalla CL.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è questo il messaggio che voglio lanciare ma in pochi colgono.
> 
> Guarda faccio un parallelismo con la pesca : immaginiamo che ci sia una gara di pesca e io alla vigilia mi preparo la mia esca , ne preparo una e una sola.
> Gli altri invece ne preparano più di una e pensano a tante soluzioni alternative.
> ...



però sei troppo tranciante per me.
perchè loro hanno anche una buona solidità difensiva e sono pericolosi nelle palle inattive.
da sempre in italia si vince così, mica coi leao, per intenderci.
hanno giocatori che difficilmente cannano la partita, figurati se trova continuità pure perisic....

questi sono i segreti per vincere in italia da sempre. non avere infortuni è fortuna ma anche merito. chiudono le partite, cosa che noi non sappiamo fare e giocano solo 1 volta a settimana.
avere il makako è un merito. l'han comprato e l han messo in condizione di far bene.

a me non piace la squadra che perde tempo a far passaggini col portiere, loro sono incisivi. si procurano più occasioni degli altri con schemi semplici. ovvio che poi quando sale il livello sei finito ma per l'italia basta a quanto pare.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarà meglio.
> 
> Va bene tutto ma veder vincere i bergamosci anche no.
> 
> Spero in una doppia pettinata tra voi il 19 Maggio e noi 4 giorni dopo alla 38 che li butti fuori dalla CL.



Comunque a poco a poco si stanno smosciando..non possono durare ancora molto in questo over performing


----------



## cris (10 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’obiettivo stagionale, umiliare il Milan, l’hanno raggiunto (diedero talmente tanto in quella partita che ce ne rimisero cinque successive per ritornare ad uno standard di rendimento accettabile, ho rivisto la gara per intero recentemente e pochi secondi prima del fischio d’inizio Zapata venne inquadrato e aveva lo sguardo di chi sta per affrontare un nemico giurato). A metà, però, perché rimane la gara di ritorno.
> 
> Spero che sarà l’ultima gara in carriera di Zapata e De Roon, oltre che la partita nella quale li butteremo fuori dalla Champions.


Non so che problemi hanno questi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Marzo 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Non so che problemi hanno questi



Hanno il complesso del Milan, che quasi tutti gli atalantini hanno e che la società mer dazzurra inculca nei loro tesserati (da lì i loro sfottò e provocazioni quando ci battono, per loro è un derby vero e proprio, sono una specie di Atletico Madrid ultra pezzente nei nostri confronti).


----------

